# Is this a good light setup?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368&highlight=lighting+aquarium+par
Low(ish) would be around 30-45 ?
Check on whatever chart applies to see which fixture would give you that PAR at that depth.
BTW the one you listed won't. But others will be too high so check.


----------



## ForensicFish (May 19, 2013)

The only difference between high and low light is the lamp selection. You can buy whatever T5 HO fixture you want. It will all depend on your lamp selection, how high your fixture is from the substrate and your tank parameters. 

So, depending on what type of plants you want to grow, one 6700k lamp and one flora type bulb might work just fine. Or you might have to go with two 6700k lamps. So the only thing I am going to tell you is buy a T5 HO fixture. You will have to play around with bulb combinations. I would recommend buying one bulb in 6k range and one bulb in the 5k range to start off with. 

If you are concerned about the height of the tank, you might want to spend a few more dollars and purchase a 4-lamp T5HO fixture to give you the flexibility of adding more bulbs just in case the amount of light you desire isn't reaching the substrate. Yes, you could add a 10k lamp in your 2-lamp fixture, but it might be too much light at some areas in your tank. You will have to play around with lamp combos.

Giesseman and zoomed lamps are my recommended choices for lamps.

Again, the difference between high and low light is lamp selection and how far it is from your substrate. Just because someone runs a specific bulb combo on their 37 gallon doesn't mean it will work for you. Your tank parameters and goals might be totally different.


----------



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

What about these? Buy one get one free. Won't have to replace bulbs for a few years.

http://www.aquavibrant.com/index.php/sale/promotions-of-the-month.html


----------



## ForensicFish (May 19, 2013)

LED's are also a good option such as the Finnex. 

However, LED's do not offer any room for error. Meaning you spend 200 dollars on an LED fixture and it is either too high, too low, not enough spread etc. Where as T5 HO will allow you swap out bulbs to better find the right combo.

I do not know how versed your are in planted tanks, but if you are just starting out and trying to figure out lights, I would start with T5HO so you are able to swap out bulbs if one combo doesn't work.

Do not take this as I am against LED's. I just think there much less room for error in using LED's especially if you are new to planted tanks.


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is my 37 tall hight tech. I turned off the fluval planted led this is just the 30 inch finnex planted plus centered above very nice viewing and growing abiltities for 80 bucks.

Bump: If u want ill grab my t5ho coral life and show you .To be honest it didnt have enough hmmpf at the substrate even with 10k 31 watt bulbs but it could work for you.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jethro702 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am getting nearer to being able to buy lights for my 37gal.
> 
> ...


Those Coralife fixtures are notoriously poor, mainly because they have crappy reflectors. For about the same money this is a much better light - Amazon.com : Aquatic Life Light T5 HO 2-Lamp Link Fresh Aquarium Light, 30-Inch : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jethro702 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi All, 

Sorry for the long time with no answer on my part, was a tad busy. Thanks for all the suggestions... I'm gonna keep looking around for a while longer.


----------

